# Final Fantasy XV Pocket Edition releases Feb 9th



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

The existence of this game is just incredible in all the weirdest ways.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jan 29, 2018)

There are points in this game that are very serious.  Those sections aren't gonna translate well into chibi.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 29, 2018)

I... think... I'm into this?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Fugelmir said:


> There are points in this game that are very serious.  Those sections aren't gonna translate well into chibi.


If Wind Waker could pull it off I'm confident this can


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 29, 2018)

File size? If is anything as big as the console game, this will be ridiculous. Like 40GB without the update patches and DLC I think right? Also if they think about putting this on switch, would that be disappointing with the drop in graphics?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> File size? If is anything as big as the console game, this will be ridiculous. Like 40GB without the update patches and DLC I think right? Also if they think about putting this on switch, would that be disappointing with the drop in graphics?


Most of that size is probably uncompressed textures, which wouldn't be in the mobile release


----------



## Gnarmagon (Jan 29, 2018)

source is already offline XD


----------



## T-hug (Jan 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> File size? If is anything as big as the console game, this will be ridiculous. Like 40GB without the update patches and DLC I think right? Also if they think about putting this on switch, would that be disappointing with the drop in graphics?


Around 785.5 MB


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh hey, it has the same control scheme as the original game!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 29, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Around 785.5 MB


Wow that is small. I dunno what to expect, a full game? Part of a game? That can't all be compressed due to graphics. Even final fantasy 7 and 9 are on android and is bigger than that.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 29, 2018)

Fuck yeah!
...
Wait, there's a FFXV?
I thought it was so bad that they cancelled it.


----------



## 330 (Jan 29, 2018)

How about porting the original game on the Vita? No? Ok.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wow that is small. I dunno what to expect, a full game? Part of a game? That can't all be compressed due to graphics. Even final fantasy 7 and 9 are on android and is bigger than that.


No, the full game will be 6-8 GB.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 29, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> No, the full game will be 6-8 GB.


Clearly you know more than the official app store page?







Edit:
Seems the game will be 5+ GB for the SD version, and 8+ for the HD graphics... Seems we were both wrong. Interesting detail to hide in the description though. I can understand it for a Play Store listing since the extra data could be downloaded to an SD card, but for Apple devices it makes no sense.


> - Supported Devices -
> iOS device with iOS 11.1 or later installed
> iPhone6s (9th gen iphone) or later
> iPad Pro
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

Truly, the definitive way to play Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Rune (Jan 29, 2018)

The game has chapters that you'll download like DLC. 785mb is only the first free one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2018)

Um...weird, very weird.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 29, 2018)

Under fantasy XV: nerfed edition


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If Wind Waker could pull it off I'm confident this can


Except it didn't. Wind Waker is a colourful skidmark on the pants of the LoZ series.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wow that is small. I dunno what to expect, a full game? Part of a game? That can't all be compressed due to graphics. Even final fantasy 7 and 9 are on android and is bigger than that.





Scarlet said:


> Clearly you know more than the official app store page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game is split into chapters, which you can buy separately or all at once. The 700-800mb initial download includes only the first chapter, then the quoted 5-8GB would be for if you downloaded all the chapters.


----------



## Owenge (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't know how to feel about this....


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

....


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jan 29, 2018)

I was just wondering last night what the new release date would be. Can't wait to play this game on the go too!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Except it didn't. Wind Waker is a colourful skidmark on the pants of the LoZ series.


How dare you


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Except it didn't. Wind Waker is a colourful skidmark on the pants of the LoZ series.


nah, that's just the awesome leaking out.

...that didn't help very much, did it.


----------



## Medveitsi (Jan 29, 2018)

330 said:


> How about porting the original game on the Vita? No? Ok.


Vita is way too slow for that


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

Getting this. It will be an interesting  experience.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Except it didn't. Wind Waker is a colourful skidmark on the pants of the LoZ series.


Gaaaaasp

You did not


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2018)

TotalInsai1MrzjeR2NY: 7811195 said:
			
		

> How dare you





osaka35 said:


> nah, that's just the awesome leaking out.
> 
> ...that didn't help very much, did it.





Jonna said:


> Gaaaaasp
> 
> You did not


Gigantic babies. We were promised this:

What did we get instead? Rainbow vomit. Not just in one game either, the cutsey style carried on afterwards, it manifested like herpes every now and then to remind you that now LoZ is ruined. Stop ruining my favourite game series, guys. It's your fault. I remember seeing it for the first time and thinking to myself that I'd rather pour acid into my eyeballs than play it, which should be the natural reaction for anyone who's not 5.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Gigantic babies. We were promised this:
> 
> What did we get instead? Rainbow vomit. Not just in one game either, the cutsey style carried on afterwards, it manifested like herpes every now and then to remind you that now LoZ is ruined. Stop ruining my favourite game series, guys. It's your fault. I remember seeing it for the first time and thinking to myself that I'd rather pour acid into my eyeballs than play it, which should be the natural reaction for anyone who's not 5.



Calm down, we got Twilight Princess if all you care about is art style

Besides, you can't really judge the game for its look alone. Ganondorf is an incredibly fleshed-out villain in WW, and both Zelda and Link actually have motivations to fight, other than simply "I'm the hero and she's the princess so let's kick this guys ass"


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 29, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "I'm the hero and she's the princess so let's kick this guys ass"



So Lets Sail The Seas And Then Kick This guys ass
(Twice)


----------



## darcangel (Jan 29, 2018)

I will get it, if it comes to the switch


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Calm down, we got Twilight Princess if all you care about is art style
> 
> Besides, you can't really judge the game for its look alone. Ganondorf is an incredibly fleshed-out villain in WW, and both Zelda and Link actually have motivations to fight, other than simply "I'm the hero and she's the princess so let's kick this guys ass"


Thank God for TP.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Gigantic babies. We were promised this:
> 
> What did we get instead? Rainbow vomit. Not just in one game either, the cutsey style carried on afterwards, it manifested like herpes every now and then to remind you that now LoZ is ruined. Stop ruining my favourite game series, guys. It's your fault. I remember seeing it for the first time and thinking to myself that I'd rather pour acid into my eyeballs than play it, which should be the natural reaction for anyone who's not 5.



Aww, I remember when every one had this reaction on the internet when we were young and naive, and called it "Celda" and insisted they completely ruined the entire Zelda series.

Then we found out not only was it refreshing, but the emotional impact of the story was not deterred at all, and there are many of us that regret our initial reactions when we thought this was going to be A Zelda ruiner.


Also we weren't promised anything off of that video. It was a Spaceworld tech demo, made only for showing off the capabilities of the GameCube. If that's a promise, then damnit, I want my Mushroom Kingdom Castle tour game, my GBA Yoshi's Story demake, and my 128 Marios on a ball simulator.

EDIT: Gotta say, you don't form your opinions very well. Every one has an opinion, and it's expected that when some one says something debatable, it's their opinion. But you seem to take it a step beyond and assert that you know the majority opinion, and say things like "any one above the age 5 should believe my opinion."


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Aww, I remember when every one had this reaction on the internet when we were young and naive, and called it "Celda" and insisted they completely ruined the entire Zelda series.
> 
> Then we found out not only was it refreshing, but the emotional impact of the story was not deterred at all, and there are many of us that regret our initial reactions when we thought this was going to be A Zelda ruiner.
> 
> ...


Yeah, pine bleach is refreshing too, but I don't drink it. If Microsoft rolled out a chibi celshaded Halo, they'd be laughed out of the gaming industry. Wind Waker completely changed the tone of the series and it's irreversible now - it has the ebola. People hated the game when it was new, rightly so, and as time went on, people who like to smell their own farts have decided to crown it the hidden jewel of the GC library. So far Wind Waker has been on two Nintendo consoles and both of them bombed, the game is cursed, I rest my case.


Jonna said:


> EDIT: Gotta say, you don't form your opinions very well. Every one has an opinion, and it's expected that when some one says something debatable, it's their opinion. But you seem to take it a step beyond and assert that you know the majority opinion, and say things like "any one above the age 5 should believe my opinion."


Correction - I form my opinions very well, it's my job to have them. Only my opinion is the one that matters, everybody else can choose to agree or disagree. The opinion of the majority is stupid by definition since most people are in fact stupid, and the overall consensus is the distilled form of stupidity. If this was not the case, Transformers wouldn't be a major box office success every year. There's like, 8 Fast & Furious movies out there, don't tell me about the majority being necessarily correct, most people have the taste of troglodytes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, pine bleach is refreshing too, but I don't drink it. If Microsoft rolled out a chibi celshaded Halo, they'd be laughed out of the gaming industry. Wind Waker completely changed the tone of the series and it's irreversible now - it has the ebola. People hated the game when it was new, rightly so, and as time went on, people who like to smell their own farts have decided to crown it the hidden jewel of the GC library. So far Wind Waker has been on two Nintendo consoles and both of them bombed, the game is cursed, I rest my case.
> Correction - I form my opinions very well, it's my job to have them. Only my opinion is the one that matters, everybody else can choose to agree or disagree. The opinion of the majority is stupid by definition since most people are in fact stupid, and the overall consensus is the distilled form of stupidity. If this was not the case, Transformers wouldn't be a major box office success every year. There's like, 8 Fast & Furious movies out there, don't tell me about the majority being necessarily correct, most people have the taste of a troglodyte.



I'm getting an odd sense of deja Vu....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I'm getting an odd sense of deja Vu....


It might be time for another Hate Train, yeah.


----------



## Alato (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, pine bleach is refreshing too, but I don't drink it. If Microsoft rolled out a chibi celshaded Halo, they'd be laughed out of the gaming industry. Wind Waker completely changed the tone of the series and it's irreversible now - it has the ebola. People hated the game when it was new, rightly so, and as time went on, people who like to smell their own farts have decided to crown it the hidden jewel of the GC library. So far Wind Waker has been on two Nintendo consoles and both of them bombed, the game is cursed, I rest my case


Wouldn't say it's so much of a 'hidden jewel of the GC library", it's probably one of the most popular/best selling games on the system.

I didn't realize there was still hate for the art-style post-2003. But uh, the rest of us understand that Wind Waker is easily one of the best games in the series, right?

ON-TOPIC EDIT: .. Who was it that asked for FFIV on their phone?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Alato said:


> Wouldn't say it's so much of a 'hidden jewel of the GC library", it's probably one of the most popular/best selling games on the system.
> 
> I didn't realize there was still hate for the art-style post-2003. But uh, the rest of us understand that Wind Waker is easily one of the best games in the series, right?


I will take BOTW 10/10 times, and I don't even particularly like 3D Zelda in general. The game's infantile, that's all there is to it.


Alato said:


> ON-TOPIC EDIT: .. Who was it that asked for FFIV on their phone?


The Japanese love mobile gaming, more so than people in the West.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Correction - I form my opinions very well, it's my job to have them. Only my opinion is the one that matters, everybody else can choose to agree or disagree. The opinion of the majority is stupid by definition since most people are in fact stupid, and the overall consensus is the distilled form of stupidity. If this was not the case, Transformers wouldn't be a major box office success every year. There's like, 8 Fast & Furious movies out there, don't tell me about the majority being necessarily correct, most people have the taste of troglodytes.


Dude, calling most people stupid is still technically your opinion. People having horrible tastes according to you is still your opinion.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 29, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I will take BOTW 10/10 times, and I don't even particularly like 3D Zelda in general. The game's infantile, that's all there is to it.
> The Japanese love mobile gaming, more so than people in the West.


Personally, it feels like japanese animation meets zelda, so maybe that's why you hate it.



Alato said:


> ON-TOPIC EDIT: .. Who was it that asked for FFIV on their phone?



The investors?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 29, 2018)

if it wasn't for the fact that the windows edition is coming out I would play this via android emulator on my pc
though I would gladly skip even the pc version for a switch version in a heart beat


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 30, 2018)

Will probably be better than the original.


----------



## BossRoss93 (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Thank God for TP.


Eh, I think TP was pretty garbage. Worst 3d zelda in my book.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Dude, calling most people stupid is still technically your opinion. People having horrible tastes according to you is still your opinion.


Wow. Good job, Sherlock - of course it's my opinion - I said it. That doesn't make it invalid. "it's just your opinion" is not a valid criticism of a claim.


osaka35 said:


> Personally, it feels like japanese animation meets zelda, so maybe that's why you hate it.


You're imputing that I hate Japanese animation - I don't. I hate shoddy craftsmanship and infantilism where it doesn't belong, I've stated my criticism fairly clearly.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 30, 2018)

Personally, I think Phantom Hourglass is the best Zelda.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> Personally, I think Phantom Hourglass is the best Zelda.


@Foxi4 Finally, something we can agree on


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> Personally, I think Phantom Hourglass is the best Zelda.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> @Foxi4 Finally, something we can agree on


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Xandrid (Jan 30, 2018)

Lolwat, pocket edition, but no switch release...... makes sense


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 30, 2018)

Xandrid said:


> Lolwat, pocket edition, but no switch release...... makes sense


The Switch version is coming in five years and will be a Japanese exclusive due to poor demand.


----------



## Xandrid (Jan 30, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> The Switch version is coming in five years and will be a Japanese exclusive due to poor demand.


Ha! I wouldn't be surprised, we're still waiting for KH3 lol


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 30, 2018)

Visuals, namely character design, give me a Bravely Default vibe.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 30, 2018)

This is really neat but I want to experience the game as intended rather than... Uh this.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Wow. Good job, Sherlock - of course it's my opinion - I said it. That doesn't make it invalid. "it's just your opinion" is not a valid criticism of a claim.


True. Just don't start saying things like "every one not the age of 5 should realize this" and "the vast majority of people are stupid and have horrible tastes" as if you're interjecting your opinion to some one else as being factual. Your opinion is yours and could potentially be others, but you can't assume that.

And you could be less insulting on others, too. Might be more respected that way.


----------



## Osha (Jan 30, 2018)

Do they really expect most people to allocate 5 to 8GB of space just for a watered down version of what's already (in my opinion at least) a relatively mediocre game ? Especially on iPhone where storage is very limited ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2018)

Jonna said:


> True. Just don't start saying things like "every one not the age of 5 should realize this" and "the vast majority of people are stupid and have horrible tastes" as if you're interjecting your opinion to some one else as being factual. Your opinion is yours and could potentially be others, but you can't assume that.
> 
> And you could be less insulting on others, too. Might be more respected that way.


I'm respected specifically for breaking all of the norms you're talking about. You're new here, aren't you? Take it in good spirits, it's video games, not serious business.


----------



## TarkinMX (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Correction - I form my opinions very well, it's my job to have them. Only my opinion is the one that matters, everybody else can choose to agree or disagree.



I just read through every single post in this thread wondering if you were ever going to reveal your vocation since you feel that your entitled opinion is the only one that really matters and came up with nothing. Highly disappointed, I had sat down with a bowl of popcorn expecting to read some entertaining material from you in this thread since you're a reporter on here and you left me shorthanded. The only thing I really gathered sounds like.... drivel.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2018)

TarkinMX said:


> I just read through every single post in this thread wondering if you were ever going to reveal your vocation since you feel that your entitled opinion is the only one that really matters and came up with nothing. Highly disappointed, I had sat down with a bowl of popcorn expecting to read some entertaining material from you in this thread since you're a reporter on here and you left me shorthanded. The only thing I really gathered sounds like.... drivel.


You're under the mistaken impression that I'm here to entertain you - I'm not. I'm here to create content and people either like it or they don't. It's okay if you didn't gather much from what was said, but it's also not my fault - your skill to pluck information out of conversations is predicated on your reading comprehension. I think the diversion has gone on long enough though, this isn't a thread about Zelda - if it was, you can be sure that I'd post a significantly more detailed critique of the game that, in my opinion, is the low point in the series that LoZ only recently began recovering from. The reason why "only my opinion matters" is because that's the opinion that represents my point of view. You're more than welcome to present counter arguments, but so far I haven't noticed any, just "well, that's just your opinion". That's not a counter argument, that's a cop out.


----------



## TarkinMX (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> You're under the mistaken impression that I'm here to entertain you - I'm not. I'm here to create content and people either like it or they don't. It's okay if you didn't gather much from what was said, but it's also not my fault - your skill to pluck information out of conversations is predicated on your reading comprehension. I think the diversion has gone on long enough though, this isn't a thread about Zelda - if it was, you can be sure that I'd post a significantly more detailed critique of the game that, in my opinion, is the low point in the series that LoZ only recently began recovering from. The reason why "only my opinion matters" is because that's the opinion that represents my point of view. You're more than welcome to present counter arguments, but so far I haven't noticed any, just "well, that's just your opinion". That's not a counter argument, that's a cop out.



So far all I've seen you do is bash others for not sharing the same opinion as you. Bashing me by trying to say that my reading comprehension is of a low quality clearly doesn't support the argument you've made nor does the fact that you say people respect you for your opinion around here. All low blows by someone who clearly gets upset when his opinion isn't as valued as he thinks it deserves to be. Why are you bashing people for not sharing your opinion anyway? There's quite a few things I could say to bash you if I wanted but I'm going to be the better man and not do that. It's obvious you will continue to feel that your opinion is coveted among all others and so more power to you I guess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2018)

TarkinMX said:


> So far all I've seen you do is bash others for not sharing the same opinion as you. Bashing me by trying to say that my reading comprehension is of a low quality clearly doesn't support the argument you've made nor does the fact that you say people respect you for your opinion around here. All low blows by someone who clearly gets upset when his opinion isn't as valued as he thinks it deserves to be. Why are you bashing people for not sharing your opinion anyway? There's quite a few things I could say to bash you if I wanted but I'm going to be the better man and not do that. It's obvious you will continue to feel that your opinion is coveted among all others and so more power to you I guess.


That was a really long-winded way of saying nothing.


----------



## TarkinMX (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> That was a really long-winded way of saying nothing.



Pretty much what you've been doing this whole thread but hey whatever makes you feel good about yourself, am I right?


----------



## Kane49 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wait is this the actual game just with worse graphics ? i could never play it because i dont have any current consoles


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Wow. Good job, Sherlock - of course it's my opinion - I said it. That doesn't make it invalid. "it's just your opinion" is not a valid criticism of a claim.
> You're imputing that I hate Japanese animation - I don't. I hate shoddy craftsmanship and infantilism where it doesn't belong, I've stated my criticism fairly clearly.



...you okay?


----------



## Jonna (Jan 30, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm respected specifically for breaking all of the norms you're talking about. You're new here, aren't you? Take it in good spirits, it's video games, not serious business.


You're respected for insulting others and making assumptions in your opinions?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kane49 said:


> Wait is this the actual game just with worse graphics ? i could never play it because i dont have any current consoles


And touch controls


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> ...you okay?


Sometimes I just want to taste blood in my mouth, don't mind me.

On a more serious note, Final Fantasy has a history of chibified remakes and even full installments. The DS remakes of the originals are some of the best games in the genre, so this shows promise. I'm a little surprised they wouldn't aim the game at the 3DS, it seems like an obvious platform choice, but as I've mentioned before, mobile gaming is huge in Asia, so that's probably the reason. Squeenix has been on the ball for the last couple of years in terms of mobile gaming, this is just a continuation of a trend.


----------



## Medveitsi (Jan 30, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And touch controls


Like you cant use controller


----------



## TarkinMX (Jan 31, 2018)

I could've sworn I read an article about the game on here some months back and I remember it saying some lesser content was cut and it would be episodic. I'm still not sure if you can have one chapter installed at a time as you play through but I would assume so. I haven't given the game a second play through but I may play this to serve that purpose.


----------

